# Computer won't turn on after installing new CPU cooler



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

I recently bought a Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO in hopes fo OCing my aging Q6600 instead of springing for a new CPU, however, after installing it, my computer will not turn on.

It will turn on VERY briefly (LEDs will come on, fans will spin) for less then a second, then immediately shut back off. No POST beeps, no nothing. 

I've already tried with a different PSU, and gotten the same result. Everything is plugged in correctly.

When I was taking everything back apart to try and figure out what was happening, I noticed some of the ArtiClean I used to get the old thermal compound off the CPU had spilled into the pins. Right now i'm letting both the CPU and the mobo dry. Any other suggestions? Did I screw myself over by turning it on with a wet CPU?


----------



## Illbiteyournose (Jun 5, 2012)

No it shouldn't damage anything. Your best bet is as you said let everything dry. Make sure no pins on the socket are bent, as even if one doesn't touch you won't boot!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is possible you dislodged some connection when you were installing the new CPU cooler so check them all.
It is possible something was shorted if the CPU/Mobo was still wet when the PC was booted. 
Let us know how it goes, after you insure all connections are good, when you try to boot again


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Upon closer inspection, i've found that the rear metal mounting bracket that came with the cooler comes into contact with the back of the case. Could this be causing a short? 

I've still got everything drying, i'm planning to leave it like that overnight. Want to be extra sure everything is dry.


----------



## Illbiteyournose (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, try and manipulate it away or use some good old electrical tape, but be weary of the heat. Last thing you want is the tape to melt or catch fire!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

More importantly make sure the rear bracket is not making contact with any traces on the motherboard or cpu socket connections.


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I seem to have a bent pin in my CPU socket (Upper right). Any suggestions on how to fix it?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Is that a broken-off pin stuck in the socket or a damaged socket?


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Damaged socket. The CPU itself appears to be fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

About the only thing you can do is to try straightening the pin.


----------



## Illbiteyournose (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> About the only thing you can do is to try straightening the pin.


VERY carefully!!!!


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Two appraoches often cited are :

1 - using a mechanical pencil with the lead removed 

2 - using an 'exacto' syle narrow-tipped blade

In either case, careful manipulation is the key word.

Good luck.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Mechanical pencil fix is for older Intel and all AMD cpu's that have round pins.
The Exato knife method may work, I've also used a razor blade.


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

I was able to successfully bend the pin back into place by using a sewing needle. The pin is slightly more elevated then the other pins, which worries me slightly, but i'm currently putting everything back together to see if that did the trick.


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

And nope, same exact result. Anything else, or should I just order a new mobo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you still using the back plate from the aftermarket cooler?


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes. I doubt it's that though, because I get the same result when I try it out-of-case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If shorting on the back of the board I would expect the same result, try with the stock cooler. If it still won't run you can look for a new board.


----------



## Illbiteyournose (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd personally get a new mobo if don't have a spare or a tester


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Same result after removing the backplate and replacing it with the stock cooler. 

Out of curiosity, I flipped the front panel connector for the power switch to see if I had been stupid and just forgotten which wire is positive, and exactly the same thing happened. Wierd.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The power switch is just a contact polarity doesn't come into play.


----------



## RHDJ (Jun 6, 2012)

OK so, before getting a new mobo I decided to try the psu on a different computer to make absolutely 100% sure that it had nothing to do with it, and the exact same thing started happening once I hooked it up.

So I guess this is a PSU issue. Wierd, seeing as how hooking up a completely different and 100% working PSU to the affected mobo results in the exact same thing as well. (The working one does have lower wattage, though I don't see that being the cause, as my out-of-case attempts with it were with nothing but the CPU+cooler and RAM.)


----------

